
Show HN: Bigdelivery, online meat delivery service in Brazil - joaosoares
https://bigdelivery.com.br
======
fiatjaf
I like it a lot, but do you deliver to the entire country? If not, then you
should say somewhere to where do you deliver. I don't believe you deliver to
my house, so I won't place an order, but maybe you do!

~~~
joaosoares
Thank you! For now it's just Salvador, Bahia and neighboring cities. We will
add a warning about that.

